# Emerald sweets



## Ash (22 Apr 2007)

Can anyone tell me whether Emerald chocolate toffee sweets are still available to buy?  And if so, where have they seen them?  I believe they were made by Oatfield at one time but as far as I know, Oatfield no longer exist.
A favoured Uncle recently spoke of them and wondered if they were still around.  If so, I'd like to surprise him with some.


----------



## ci1 (22 Apr 2007)

Oh they're lovely.
My uncle used to buy us them when we were kids.

the last time I had them was out of the pick 'n' mix shop in Blanch cinema.
I got a big bag of them for the car.
that could have been about a year ago so hopefully they'll still have them for you.

Let me know, I'll head up myself to get some


----------



## shesells (22 Apr 2007)

Oatfield was sold last year but AFAIK the buyer will continue to produce Oatfield confectionary - just not in Ireland. Should still be available to buy here though.


----------



## Blinder (23 Apr 2007)

I've seen them for sale in superquinn and centra in dublin.

They don't seem to sell them in the bag anymore, but they are available in a box and a tin


----------



## Ash (23 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the leads everyone.  I'll be keeping my eyes peeled.
Any other sightings much appreciated.
It seems Emerald sweets and Scots Clan were around at the same time years ago.  I see Scots Clan in many places these days but have yet to see Emerald.  A box or a tin would be great to find.


----------



## Welfarite (30 Apr 2007)

You'll be glad to hear, Oatfield are still in business. They have  a factory in Letterkenny, Donegal and the sweets (Scots Clan and Emerald)are widely available in the county. perhaps, there distribution system is not up to scratch? Maybe ring them adn they'll send you free samples


----------



## stresshead (30 Apr 2007)

I saw bags of them at the tills in Dunnes, Cornelscourt - probably a few months ago now. I remember because I bought a bag....mmm...they have a weird gritty texture but they're so nice! Reminded me of car journeys when I was a kid!


----------



## lorr01 (30 Apr 2007)

hi

they are in alot of shops in galway.


----------



## Hel_n (1 May 2007)

Yeh, Superquinn definitely have them and AFAIK Dunnes do too. There's an Emerald Bar out now (chocolate filled with caramel and coconut bits), have only seen them in Dunnes so far. I have to say I was disappointed by it though, but maybe that's just becuse I was expecting it to be like the sweets!


----------

